# Winter im Westerwald



## Dicker Bambini (26. Oktober 2008)

Da nun die kalte Zeit vor der Tür steht, und wir ja alle nicht wirklich auf der "faulen" Haut liegen bleiben, stellt sich die Frage ob sich im Raum Dierdorf/ Selters noch weitere MTBler befinden, die sich zumindest Sonntags morgens mit aufs Rad schwingen wollen. 
Wir sind im Sept. von einem tollen Alpencross wieder gekommen, und wollen die Form nicht ganz verlieren.

Fahren meist Sonntags ab ca. 10:00 Uhr in Marienrachdorf los.....


----------



## Kickengachi (30. Oktober 2008)

Hallo 
bin aus Mündersbach und suche hier Leute die ne lockere Tour mir mir fahren wollen.
Meldet euch doch einfach mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrexbachG. (30. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

schaut doch mal in den Nachbar-Fred  "Westerwald-Touren".....

Wir starten meist von Sayn in den Westerwald, ab und an auch von Steimel. Mitfahrer aus Harschbach, Steimel, Dierdorf, Kleinmaischeid usw usw.....je ca. 50 km 1000 hm.....könnt ihr ja mal bei uns nachlesen....

Bis demnächst ??


----------



## BrexbachG. (31. Oktober 2008)

schaut mal die aktuellen Beiträge....schöne Tour ab Steimel, morgen 1300 h Abfahrt Marktplatz Steimel Downtown

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5261640&posted=1#post5261640


----------



## Dicker Bambini (2. November 2008)

Ja, Mündersbach ist nu nicht wirklich weit weg. Sollten evtl. mal den Kontakt suchen. Aufgrund der Witterung werden wir wohl demnächst hauptsächlich auf der Straße zu finden sein... Grundlagen und so !
Meldste Dich einfach.
Hui Wäller


----------



## Dicker Bambini (2. November 2008)

Hey BrexbachG.,
Ihr seit ja sicherlich auch noch immer in der Wildnis unterwegs. Mein Mtb hat derzeit noch totalen Bremsausfall vorne, muß in die Werkstatt, da wohl Luft in der Hydraulik ist. 
Fahrt ihr den Winter auch Grundlagen auf der Straße durch ?
Je nach Zeit (meist Sonntags wie gesagt) könnten wir uns da ja mal anschließen!?

Hui Wäller


----------



## BrexbachG. (2. November 2008)

..Hi Dickes Bambini,
wir sind immer Samstags unterwegs, Sommer wie Winter im schönen Westerwald. Im Wald. Straße meiden wir soweit möglich.
Seid ihr die Festina-Biker auf dem Tankstellenfoto Weyerbusch ??
Vielleicht könnt ihr euch ja ab und an mal Samstags anschließen....fester Ort(meistens zumindest)feste Zeit,  Schloß Sayn 1300 h.


----------



## BrexbachG. (2. November 2008)

....gestern sind wir zu fünft ab Steimel über Hachenburg, Alpenroder Hütte, Dreifelder Weiher, Marienrachdorf, Woldert, Steimel 65 km gefahren.
Schöne schnelle Runde....ich glaube 19 er Schnitt.....850 hm.......


----------



## Mischbaeck (2. November 2008)

Hey Dicker Bambini komme aus Harschbach und fahre auch öfter bei den Brexbachgemsen mit! Ist echt ne super Runde! Suche aber auch noch Leute für die Straße, im Winter Grundlage und so hört sich super an, vielleicht können wir ja mal zusammen Fahren!


----------



## Dicker Bambini (4. November 2008)

BrexbachG. schrieb:


> ....gestern sind wir zu fünft ab Steimel über Hachenburg, Alpenroder Hütte, Dreifelder Weiher, Marienrachdorf, Woldert, Steimel 65 km gefahren.
> Schöne schnelle Runde....ich glaube 19 er Schnitt.....850 hm.......


Hey,
ne die Festina-Jungs sind wir nicht... im Hintergrund findest Du rechts ein hell blaues Trikot mit Dickem Bambini drunter ;-)))
Wenn meine Kiste wieder ganz ist machen wir uns mal einig wegen fahren. Wie gesagt Samstags ist immer etwas schwierig wg. Arbeit und Familie...

Hui Wäller


----------



## Dicker Bambini (4. November 2008)

Mischbaeck schrieb:


> Hey Dicker Bambini komme aus Harschbach und fahre auch öfter bei den Brexbachgemsen mit! Ist echt ne super Runde! Suche aber auch noch Leute für die Straße, im Winter Grundlage und so hört sich super an, vielleicht können wir ja mal zusammen Fahren!


Jo, 
müssen wir dann mal schaun wie wir uns auf der Strecke irgendwie treffen bzw. Verabreden können. Wie gesagt meist Sonntags morgens...

Wir werdens erleben...

Hui Wäller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mischbaeck (5. November 2008)

Hey Dicker Bambi wollte Sonntag ne Runde durchs Wiedtal Schruppen sind von mir aus 100 km aber kaum Höhenmeter Ideal Für Grundlage! Wenn ihr lust Habt können wir uns ja Treffen! gegen wieviel Uhr wollt ihr denn Starten?


----------



## Dicker Bambini (8. November 2008)

Mischbaeck schrieb:


> Hey Dicker Bambi wollte Sonntag ne Runde durchs Wiedtal Schruppen sind von mir aus 100 km aber kaum Höhenmeter Ideal Für Grundlage! Wenn ihr lust Habt können wir uns ja Treffen! gegen wieviel Uhr wollt ihr denn Starten?


Hey,
weis noch nicht genau wann ich los komme. Am Sonntag wahrscheinlich so um 10 Uhr
werd aber nicht ganz durchs wiedbachtalfahren können aus Zeitgründen. fahre so ca. 10.30 dann durch raubach, vielleciht sehen wir uns ja ...
Schaun wir mal.

Hui Wäller


----------



## Kickengachi (9. November 2008)

Dicker Bambini schrieb:


> Ja, Mündersbach ist nu nicht wirklich weit weg. Sollten evtl. mal den Kontakt suchen. Aufgrund der Witterung werden wir wohl demnächst hauptsächlich auf der Straße zu finden sein... Grundlagen und so !
> Meldste Dich einfach.
> Hui Wäller


 

Fahre zur Zeit auch nur Straße, daher passt das schon ganz gut. 
Wo fahrt ihr denn in Marienrachdorf los???


----------



## Dicker Bambini (9. November 2008)

Kickengachi schrieb:


> Fahre zur Zeit auch nur Straße, daher passt das schon ganz gut.
> Wo fahrt ihr denn in Marienrachdorf los???


Hallo,
meist bei meinem Kolleg oder bei mir. Sind noch nicht soooo Gruppenmäßig organisiert. Aber durch die Alpentour wissen wir,das es im Team viel Spaß macht...

War heute bißchen mehr wie ne Stunde im Regen unterwegs. M'rachdorf-Marienhausen-Roßbach-Oberdreis-Hilgert-Hölzches Mühle-Raubach -> heim
sind gut 30 km, ist im Regen aber nur halb so Lustig )

hui wäller


----------



## Dicker Bambini (9. November 2008)

Mischbaeck schrieb:


> Hey Dicker Bambi wollte Sonntag ne Runde durchs Wiedtal Schruppen sind von mir aus 100 km aber kaum Höhenmeter Ideal Für Grundlage! Wenn ihr lust Habt können wir uns ja Treffen! gegen wieviel Uhr wollt ihr denn Starten?


Das war mit dem Wetter echt ein Kalter. Habe hin und her überlegt, und bin dann noch ne kleine Runde im Regen gefahren. Hoffnung auf gutes Wetter stirbt als letzes. andererseits gibt's kein Schlechtes Wetter...nur Schlechte Kleidung )

Hui Wäller


----------



## Mischbaeck (12. November 2008)

Hey Halloa! Sonntag war wohl nichts habe bis nachmittag gewartet, da was Trocken!

Aber wie sieht es mit diesem Wochenende aus wenn ihr wohlt könnt ihr ja Samstag bei uns mitfahren! Könnt das ja mal beobachten "Westerwaldtouren". 

Sonntag wollte ich auch ne Runde Rennradfahren, könnten uns ja um 10:00 in Raubach am Bahnhof treffen wenn ihr wollt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kickengachi (15. November 2008)

Dicker Bambini schrieb:


> Hallo,
> meist bei meinem Kolleg oder bei mir. Sind noch nicht soooo Gruppenmäßig organisiert. Aber durch die Alpentour wissen wir,das es im Team viel Spaß macht...
> 
> War heute bißchen mehr wie ne Stunde im Regen unterwegs. M'rachdorf-Marienhausen-Roßbach-Oberdreis-Hilgert-Hölzches Mühle-Raubach -> heim
> ...


 
Hey kenne die Tour, sehr schön, fahre ich auch gerne
Willste morgen ne Runde fahren?


----------



## Dicker Bambini (19. November 2008)

Hallo Leuts
war am Wochenende mit meiner Holden in Berlin. Hab geschlampt und gar kein Bike unterm Hintern gehabt. Die Fußballzeit ist nu auch rum. Kann nun eher auch mal Samstags fahren (Westerwaldtouren). Werde jetzt meine Vorderbremsen wieder in Ordnung bringen lassen (am Poison) und dann seh ich zu, das ich mal Samstags mitkomme.
Diesen Sam. wirds wohl noch nichts werden und nächste Woche ist Weihnachtsmarkt in Marienrachdorf. Denke aber am Sonntag zu Fahren je nach Schneehöhe aber nur Straße.... Vielleicht klappts ja endlich mal....

Hui Wäller


----------

